# Rental Properties



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well.

My Dad has cleared all his debts and we are now raring to go !

We are all set to move to Fuengirola next Friday. The car is being shipped over and we have our flights booked etc etc.

We have decided _not_ to buy for now but to rent for at least 6 months a year +..

If any of you know of any properties or agents than can help us with the long term rental market in and around the Fuengirola area please contact me.

Best wishes and hugs

Mark


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

markfuengirola said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> ...


Jeez Mark! that was all sorted out pretty quickly! lol 

Im pleased that your Dad is now free and raring to go!

Loads of rentals in Fuengirola! especially now the main summer season is over so take your time and haggle on the rental prices! Also remember DO NOT pay more than 1 months deposit in advance for unfurnished - and NO MORE than 2 months Deposit for furnished (I always haggle for 1 month irrespective!) .

You are better getting a list of current rantal agents in that area - and the Kyero website is good for this ... just do a search for long term rentals on their site for fuengirola ... and as each property comes up you can click through to the agents thats advertising it .... so you shuold be able to compile a decent list of agents this way ... and then arrange to meet up with some of them

Good luck and welcome to Spain !! 

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My friends a bit further inland may help if you cant find anything, they seem to be able to find anything anywhere you want!!! They're also worth talking to cos they actually get involved and help with everything to do with moving and settling in... ie NIE numbers, Padron, residecia, health, phonelines etc. etc... at no cost

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

If you do contact them, tell em Jo sent you!!! 


Jo xx


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Hiya Sue,

Trust you to be the first to reply with loads of helpful advice as usual ! 

I will go on that website now and have a quick look.

We just decided that it would be best to pay the debt off, and then put all the remaining money in a high interest account where the interest itself each month pays the rent, that way they _still_ have their nest egg, _still_ get a house and have it paid for and also have freedom and peace of mind incase things go 'wrong'.

Now all I have to do is get a tutor/class ( I started my A level Spanish here in UK and would like someone to teach me the A level textbook I have over in Spain as my teacher has said I can still sit the exams in the UK in April)

xxx
Mark


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

.........and of course JoJo !!
Hiya !!

Thanks for that ! Hope you are doing fine.We have our NIE numbers but not much else ! lol

I heard it's been hot there the last week !

Mark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

markfuengirola said:


> .........and of course JoJo !!
> Hiya !!
> 
> Thanks for that ! Hope you are doing fine.We have our NIE numbers but not much else ! lol
> ...


Its been beautiful here this week!!! When the rains came the week before I thought that was it, winter had arrived, got the duvet out and the winter woolies.... and then this happened. Its been 30c during they day with a lovely breeze! I hope it lasts, cos I hate the cold and these houses over here are built to stay cool whatever the weather outside!!!! Bear that in mind when looking at properties!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Cloud forecast today and tomorrow Mark ... but a lovely weekend ahead!

You could be in luck .... the Winter has been predicted as being a "mild" one in comparison to the last few years :clap2::clap2::clap2: that suits me ......... Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Cloud forecast today and tomorrow Mark ... but a lovely weekend ahead!
> 
> You could be in luck .... the Winter has been predicted as being a "mild" one in comparison to the last few years :clap2::clap2::clap2: that suits me ......... Sue x


Hhhmm, theres a bit of hazy cloud out there today, but its still beautiful and sunny!!! I might go and have a *** break out there actually!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gorgeous in Fuengirola today. Lots of elderly Spanish ladies and gents all in their best - very glamorous.

Shout if I can help when you are here. Rental prices are definitely at least 10% down over the past 12 months and all the agents I have looked at have full windows.


----------

